# What Causes "Senior Moments"....Inflammation!



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2014)

We've all had these, likely throughout our lives, but now that we're older and very aware and afraid of cognitive decline and memory problems it creates, we've labeled them 'senior moments'.  Well, it's not so much aging as inflammation in the body that causes these...



> Be in no doubt about this. I’ve been telling you for years. Inflammation is the core of aging. You have to quench that fire to age well.
> 
> Senior moments, senility and dementia also stem directly from inflammation. Those who show signs of inflammation move earlier and quicker into cognitive dysfunction.
> 
> ...


----------



## d0ug (May 10, 2014)

I lot of inflammation in the body is caused by oxidative damage this is what causes. A cut apple to turn brown, a piece of iron will rust, this is oxidative damage and it causes the same thing in the body. A free radical is an oxygen molecule that has lost one electron and than attaches to anything near this is call oxidation. This is what happens in the arteries than cholesterol patches up the damage and they blame the cholesterol for plugging the arteries. This is also the cause of a lot of cancers. It is easy to see oxidative damage if you have what they call liver spots on you hand or face that is oxidative damage and if you have one spot on you hands you probably have one hundred in your liver and brain. Eat lots of things that have a high ORAC score as these foods destroy free radicals. The body makes glutathione which is a very good antioxidant but as we get older we make less and it can only be used once. The mineral selenium reactivates glutathione to become a supper antioxidant.


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 11, 2014)

Andrew Weil has written books on dietary cures for inflammation.  They're quite interesting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2014)

I like Andrew Weil, I see him sometimes on public TV, also the Dr. Oz show.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 13, 2014)

Foods that fight inflammation.........

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20705881_13,00.html


----------



## d0ug (May 13, 2014)

Just another study taken and not checked out. The Mediterranean study disregarded all the other good foods like fish, wine, and nuts. They said it was all because the olive oil. One island in the Mediterranean call Sardinia  These people out live the rest of the Mediterranean by 5 years and was included in the study but they forgot to tell you that Sardinians hate olive oil and they call the people who use it greasers. Olive oil becomes oxidized very rapidly and when heated becomes a trans fat that causes cancer. They will go to any length to sell something


----------



## rkunsaw (May 13, 2014)

All lists of "healthiest" foods are put out by those with an agenda or at least a fixation on certain foods or certain qualities. There is no healthiest food!

There proper way to eat a healthy diet is to include as wide a variety of foods as possible from all food groups. That's it.

Focusing on certain foods and excluding others is the worst way to eat.

This is my opinion and since I am always right you'd do well to listen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> This is my opinion and since I am always right you'd do well to listen.



:king:


----------



## d0ug (May 13, 2014)

rkunsaw; said:
			
		

> This is my opinion and since I am always right you'd do well to listen.



And we will defend your right to say that


----------

